# Lee Big Stopper



## gferdinandsen (Aug 13, 2013)

I know that these are hard to find, but could someone confirm that this is indeed the Lee Big Stopper


http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/controller/home?O=invoice&A=details&Q=&sku=906616&is=REG


----------



## J.R. (Aug 13, 2013)

This is the Big Stopper but this is for compact interchangeable lens cameras and not DSLRs. 

What you probably need is a 4x4" filter which can be found - 

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/686370-REG/LEE_Filters_10_STOP_GLASS_4X4_4_x_4_Big.html

Good luck on getting one! 

Cheers ... J.R.


----------



## gferdinandsen (Aug 13, 2013)

J.R. said:


> This is the Big Stopper but this is for compact interchangeable lens cameras and not DSLRs.
> 
> What you probably need is a 4x4" filter which can be found -
> 
> ...




Somehow it just seemed too good to be true, I have been looking for one for quite some time...


----------



## Ravengod (Aug 19, 2013)

I gotta favorite this site it seems very useful very useful Thanks for sharing your nice web page.ergrege


----------



## M.ST (Oct 24, 2013)

Hint:

If you get some ugly (pink) color casts or a light leak with the big stopper use the eyepiece to close the optical viewfinder and the color casts are gone.


----------



## Quasimodo (Nov 22, 2013)

After reading some posts about the lack of Big Stoppers I just wanted to comment. Just bought mine today, and they still have more in stock at stavangerfoto.no


----------



## Quasimodo (Nov 23, 2013)

I have a question for those of you who have used the Lee system (100mm). Is it compatible with the Cokin Z system? I see that their adaptorrings and such are much cheaper.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Dec 12, 2013)

Quasimodo said:


> I have a question for those of you who have used the Lee system (100mm). Is it compatible with the Cokin Z system? I see that their adaptorrings and such are much cheaper.


Yes it is compatible


----------



## Quasimodo (Dec 13, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Quasimodo said:
> 
> 
> > I have a question for those of you who have used the Lee system (100mm). Is it compatible with the Cokin Z system? I see that their adaptorrings and such are much cheaper.
> ...



Thanks


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 13, 2013)

After following this thread and others, and now being educated, I spotted a new 100mm Big Stopper on our local Craigslist for $100 a few days ago. The person selling it had received two, due to ordering duplicates so long ago that he had forgotten, I quickly grabbed it. It was new and still sealed up.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 13, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> After following this thread and others, and now being educated, I spotted a new 100mm Big Stopper on our local Craigslist for $100 a few days ago. The person selling it had received two, due to ordering duplicates so long ago that he had forgotten, I quickly grabbed it. It was new and still sealed up.



Good find. 

Maybe he should have kept both to stack them. I wonder what an 8 hour exposure would look like...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 14, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > After following this thread and others, and now being educated, I spotted a new 100mm Big Stopper on our local Craigslist for $100 a few days ago. The person selling it had received two, due to ordering duplicates so long ago that he had forgotten, I quickly grabbed it. It was new and still sealed up.
> ...


 
That might be like early 5D MK II users were doing ... taking photos with a lens cap on.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Dec 22, 2013)

Mine is in the mail 
I have a question: does the big stopper come with the tin? I don't think a pouch will be adequate protection.
BTW, it seems they have raised the price to $ 160 (after I purchased, thank God!).



gferdinandsen said:


> [Somehow it just seemed too good to be true, I have been looking for one for quite some time...



I suggest signing up to be notified by B&H if you are interested. I didn't have to wait long.



Quasimodo said:


> I have a question for those of you who have used the Lee system (100mm). Is it compatible with the Cokin Z system? I see that their adaptorrings and such are much cheaper.



I bought a SERK filter holder from Ebay- for $ 40 (including WA adapter ring) it is a really good alternative to the Lee and is quite well built. I hope to use it during the holidays and will post a short review afterwards.



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> After following this thread and others, and now being educated, I spotted a new 100mm Big Stopper on our local Craigslist for $100 a few days ago. The person selling it had received two, due to ordering duplicates so long ago that he had forgotten, I quickly grabbed it. It was new and still sealed up.



Someone is selling this on our local CL for $ 180. Making most of the demand, I guess. Your seller wasn't greedy, evidently.


----------



## dppaskewitz (Dec 25, 2013)

I too noticed the price increase. I plan to sell my duplicate one (shipped from Adorama after I finally nailed one from B&H) on Ebay. I guess I will try it at a "Buy It Now" price based on the current price plus Ebay fees and see what happens. Did someone answer the question about the tin? Yes, it does. No, Neuro, it just seems it would be piggish to keep two when so many are still in need.........


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 25, 2013)

dppaskewitz said:


> No, Neuro, it just seems it would be piggish to keep two when so many are still in need.........



For a primary landscape shooter, having two might make sense. Imagine traveling to an exotic locale, getting up hours before dawn to hike through the cold night to a cliff top, setting up the perfect sunrise shot, then missing the holder slot with your nearly-numb fingers and accidentally dropping your Big Stopper to the rocky ground. A second one would sure cone in handy right about then...


----------



## dppaskewitz (Dec 25, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> A second one would sure cone in handy right about then...



Agreed. 8)


----------



## Quasimodo (Dec 25, 2013)

sagittariansrock said:


> Mine is in the mail
> I have a question: does the big stopper come with the tin? I don't think a pouch will be adequate protection.
> BTW



Got mine yesterday for Christmas. It was in a Tin box. I agree on the level of protection, but I just put it in the pouch that came with the system holder. 

Btw. I do not understand why the adaptor rings come in anything other than wide... What is there to gain from a non-wide adaptor ring?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 25, 2013)

Quasimodo said:


> Btw. I do not understand why the adaptor rings come in anything other than wide... What is there to gain from a non-wide adaptor ring?



Instead of gaining, think of getting the non-wide rings as losing less - the wide ones cost more.


----------



## Quasimodo (Dec 25, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Quasimodo said:
> 
> 
> > Btw. I do not understand why the adaptor rings come in anything other than wide... What is there to gain from a non-wide adaptor ring?
> ...



That might very well be, but beside a negible price difference, you stand to win nothing by going for the non-wide solution..., but on the contrary, you win a great deal in areas of use, imho


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 26, 2013)

Quasimodo said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Quasimodo said:
> ...



Just pointing out the only advantage. While it's negligible in absolute terms, the 77mm WA ring costs double the standard. I agree the WA is a better choice, and that's why all my adapters are that type.


----------



## Quasimodo (Dec 26, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Quasimodo said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



I agree  I know you have talked about your 24TS before. Have you tried the Lee on TS lenses? I am debating buying the lens adaptor for the 17TS. Any experiences I can benefit from shooting filters on these type of lenses?

I have just gotten my system, only to realise that I need much more  Tomorrow I am buying the three soft grad NDs (.3, .6. and .9), as I only have a .6 ND, and a .6 hard grad ND (in addition to the big stopper and round circular polarizer). I also got the small beautiful book Inspiring Professionals II, - a great inspirational book.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 26, 2013)

Quasimodo said:


> I agree  I know you have talked about your 24TS before. Have you tried the Lee on TS lenses? I am debating buying the lens adaptor for the 17TS. Any experiences I can benefit from shooting filters on these type of lenses?



Yes, with the 24mm. The Lee adapter for the TS-E 17 doesn't allow the full range of TS movements without vignetting, but if you can live with that it looks like a good option.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Dec 26, 2013)

Quasimodo said:


> sagittariansrock said:
> 
> 
> > Mine is in the mail
> ...



I guess I'll have to wait for mine indefinitely. Mine was supposed to be delivered on the 24th, but I was supposed to leave that day for Oregon so I requested it to be re-routed. Now it is supposed to be delivered on the 2nd, the day I am supposed to return from Oregon. I wonder what to do, but in any case I shall not be shooting Oregon waterfalls this time, and that's a big bummer


----------



## Quasimodo (Dec 27, 2013)

sagittariansrock said:


> Quasimodo said:
> 
> 
> > sagittariansrock said:
> ...



I hear you and feel for you.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Dec 27, 2013)

Quasimodo said:


> sagittariansrock said:
> 
> 
> > Quasimodo said:
> ...



And I'm happy for you- hopefully we will get to see some nice long exposures in your beautiful collection!


----------



## Quasimodo (Dec 27, 2013)

sagittariansrock said:


> Quasimodo said:
> 
> 
> > sagittariansrock said:
> ...



Thank you 

If there is any consolation, the weather here in Oslo this Christmas is pretty awful. Twice I have tried to go out to test the new gear, both times I had to return without any pictures due to heavy rain.....

I have already mentioned the book in this thread, Inspiring professionals II. I am just done reading it, and it is great. Some great landscape photographers who shares their experiences and the filter setup. I now have to buy the first of these books  When not being able to shoot due to weather, book are a nice substitute


----------



## sagittariansrock (Dec 28, 2013)

Quasimodo said:


> sagittariansrock said:
> 
> 
> > Quasimodo said:
> ...



Thanks for the information on the book, I'll try and find it.
By the way, a good friend of mine posted some nice shots of the golden sunlight at Trondheim!


----------



## Quasimodo (Dec 28, 2013)

sagittariansrock said:


> Quasimodo said:
> 
> 
> > sagittariansrock said:
> ...



Using filters? Please give a link


----------



## sagittariansrock (Dec 29, 2013)

Quasimodo said:


> sagittariansrock said:
> 
> 
> > Quasimodo said:
> ...



Oh no no . He is a scientist- he just shoots occasionally for fun. These are snapshots that I mention- I was thinking of sunshine in Trondheim while it rains in Oslo.


----------



## dlleno (Jan 15, 2014)

100mm Big Stopper is back in stock at B&H


http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/686370-REG/LEE_Filters_10_STOP_GLASS_4X4_4_x_4_Big.html


----------



## sagittariansrock (Jan 15, 2014)

dlleno said:


> 100mm Big Stopper is back in stock at B&H
> 
> 
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/686370-REG/LEE_Filters_10_STOP_GLASS_4X4_4_x_4_Big.html



They raised the price, I see. 
It's worth it though, if they can maintain production.


----------

